# No Audio Device on System How to Install Audio Device



## jackiebrown

After installing Window XP Home my system lost it's audio device. I check Controls+Sounds and Audio Devices=No Audio Device. How can I install an audio device.


----------



## valis

reinstall the drivers for the motherboard.


----------



## ~Candy~

Since this is really a hardware question, I'm going to move this to the hardware forums.


----------



## jackiebrown

AcaCandy - Thanks a lot for your assistance.


Valis - I would reinstall from the OS Disk, correct?


----------



## valis

if you have it, yes. If not, you can d/l an app called everest from majorgeeks.com (be sure to get the free version) that will tell you what type of motherboard you have; you can then go to the mfg's website and d/l the *latest* drivers for your mobo.


----------



## jackiebrown

Everest is just what I needed. I found all the info (I'm sure you know that), I had to contact support, the motherboard is a 2000 model and I think the audio device will have be forward via email, it's not on the web site. Anyhow, thank a lot for all your advice.


----------



## valis

certainly. read that wrong the first time around, and thought they were SNAIL mailing you the driver. Sort of got me confused. 

Any questions when it arrives, just post back. Glad you like Everest. No tech tool box should be without it.


----------



## mariynM

Okay, i really need help. I have no sound on my laptop.

And my cousin deleted some thing on my computer. Including the audio devices.

But i cant listen or do anything with sound. Like on one thing i try to listen to music

on media player it tells me this...

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There may not be a sound device installed on your computer, it may be in use by another program, or it may not be functioning properly."


Any idea, what i can do?? But i dont want to have to buy anything.
Or is it a MUST.

Reply !

-Jacob


----------



## ~Candy~

Try a system restore point.


----------

